# tournamnets what changes would you like to see



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just doing a little pole to see what things you would like to see diffrent in ohio tournaments. I feel they are all run well but I would like to see a off-limits period before the tournament like the old ABA use to have, it was a whole week before the tournament. The only thing that would cause a problem is that there are so many new circuits around you wouldnt be able to practice the weekend before, unless you just fish that circuit. oh well just something to talk about.

good fishin Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanna see a two day $10,000 first place guaranteed payday...hmmmmm!

Off limits locally is mute point to me, it really doesnt make a difference when fishn local regional waters ,and as a director, darn near impossible to enforce... I dunno, maybe wrong mode of thought.???

Many NE trails next year will be running nearly identical scheds that will allow for prefishn' during the event. EX. Mosq, April- Berlin May etc etc. I think that great personally????

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think something that would be interesting is to have a tourney that you were only allowed to fish certain areas for a specified amount of time. I forget what that format is called but would be neat I think. Basically a "hole" tourney. Split the lake up into sections, number them and then rotate the anglers around the hole. It's not a new concept but it would be new to Ohio. Two day tourneys would be interesting as well.

Also I like fishing at night. I'd love to see some night tourneys at Berlin, West Branch, Milton, Portage, etc. What about a night fishing series? I used to fish a few of the night tournies at Tappan lake and it was a lot of fun. Fish from midnight till 8am and weighin at 8am. They still do them at Tappan but now I live 1 hr 45minutes from there and that's a haul when you been up all night.

I'd like to see door prizes at some of these events. Not everyone is fortunate enough to be in the money all the time. As a past event director in mountain bike racing arena it we would give out door prizes to the bikers during the awards. People love to get free stuff....I'm sure with a little work some sponsors or local shops would donate some schwag items.

Should I stop now!? haha.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I would like to see the rules enforced fairly each and every time. I would like to see the guys running the tournament to pass the rules out to everyone before starting. I would like to see some more night tournaments. I would like to see girls in thong bikinis running the weigh-ins (just checking!). I could go on and on....


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I would like to see a rule introduced to give a boat into the current or into the wind right of way for X amount of space . I have seen many times where a boat will be coming against the wind or with the current where I feel they should give right of way to the other boat. There are also times where boats in other club tourneys cut people off on banks they are already fishing. Get in line!!!!!

Eric


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

> I would like to see a rule introduced to give a boat into the current or into the wind right of way for X amount of space .


 Are you saying that if someone is fishing a solitary position, then the person who is drifting should give way to the boat fishing the solitary/fixed position? 



> here are also times where boats in other club tourneys cut people off on banks they are already fishing.


 I understand what you are saying, but everyone's concept of distance is different. How would you enforce that one?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

a tazer should work...hmm I need to get one of those. would solve alot of problems on the water


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I also like the idea of night tourneys, expecially in the dead of summer. You would see some awesome bags. Fish that you wouldn't see in a 8 hour daylight tournament.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

> would like to see the rules enforced fairly each and every time. I would like to see the guys running the tournament to pass the rules out to everyone before starting


Crankus , it seems that you have been fishing the wrong tournaments . I not only give everyone a copy of the rules , I enforce them . One thing that my guys seemed to like also , was they were given a payback sheet when they joined in so there is never any questions . 

As for things I would like to see -- 
1) I would like to see more is more sportsmanship between anglers . 
2) I would like to see more night tournaments also , I may have to give them a try next season to see how they would go .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I would really like to see the anglers read and know the rules prior to fishing!

I'm just as guilty as the next guy with this one, but as a director it gets pretty overwhelming with the same question 39 times in the morning "whats the limit"- "what time is check in"- "does this include big bass".

Its a little concerning sometimes that folks come out and drop the cash like they just did- signed the entry form- signed a liability release- but yet dont know the simpliest rules. I worry then if they know the other 25!

Ah... I feel better 


I agree though about enforcing the rules accross the board- directors must do it or face many problems, usually destroying the circut down to just "their buddies".

We DQ'd one of the most long standing, notorious and reputatble team fishn this region for a completely inadvertant off limits penalty. They fished it for no more than 10 casts, I even checked their livewell "empty" after they did it, to satisfy them. We still followed the rules. They were ultimately excellent sports about it proving their names as not only great anglers, but sportsmen.

We didn't DQ a team for fishing off limit areas once because the off limits was never announced and the buoy that used to indicate a no boat area had changed unbenounced to myself and my team. At the time of the protest the bouy indicated the area simply as "dam area". The rule read " any area marked as "no boat" regions. We went by the rules again and allowed the weight to stand.

One thing we did in both instances was informed the entire field of our decisions and how it was determined in our ruling- leaving no room for rumors or "the enemy". We also use standard written protest forms that are available for viewing during morning registration.

Ok- I'm done...

Did someone say $10,000 first place!!!! Look out for May 20th and 21st on Mosquito reservoir 2006!!!!!!! Details online soon!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i know where i am gonna be may 20 and 21st lol and in a stratos lol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ahh I was forced to fish in one the last NOAA event and maybe the Portage one too  I will admit though they do have a sharp look to them. I really like the graphics on the newer models.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You rock Austin!!! One short little ride in that Stratos changed your mind!!! You believe this Mikeshookset! How about that for a change in tournaments- Austin in a rocket !!!! You should try them in 8 footers, even better!

Check out some of these just released changes for 2006! I'm surprised no one has brought up payouts....  

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

You may need to refresh browsers if visited recently.

Nip


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Crankus,

I don't know about most tourneys, but our federation club already has a rule pertaining to solitary positioning. The spirit of rule states that you must stay 50 yards away from a boat "anchored and with the trolling motor in the water". 

What I would like to see is the sportsmanship that Phil mentioned. I have fished opens with Phil, and would have fished his divisions in Columbus this year had I not moved to Cincy in April. He is a great guy and runs excellent opens and divisions. Alot of times, just having a rule available will deter most good fishermen from breaking it. Unfortunately, this isn't the case with each angler. Some tourneys utilize lie detectors in the possibility of cheating. Though expensive for the local tourney, it works on the larger ones. Simply having a co-angler who could verify or deny the charge is enough sometimes.

Eric


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd like to see a change in pay-outs...too much being skimmed off the top...right nip?!?!? whats the pay-out for the lado and Noaa events?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Phil:

I've fished one of your tournys with Marshall. No complaints there. Nice setup. Even get some free grub! Actually, best $20 muffin and $20 hotdog and coke I have ever had!

Phil and Eric:

I understand the spirit of the rule, but guys on both sides take it too far. I've been tourneys where guys have cut us off. I also fished a tourny where somebody thought we cut them off and it wasn't even close to the case. They complained to the director (which looks bad for us) and he said something to us. We racked our brains trying to figure out what we did to piss somebody off. We finally decided we didn't do anything wrong and to go on with it. 

I am a VERY respectful fisherman and will go out of my way to make sure I don't break the rules. However, rule enforcement is very difficult when it is a he-said, she-said kinda thing. 

Anyhow, I think we agree.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha maybe one day Nip


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Some great info guys. Riverwalker and my self will be running a Midwest series in north central ohio in 2006 set up will be just like Phils tourneys trophies and all as he runs a class act. Information will soon follow. If anyone is interested pm us.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

We already fish night tourneys with your ending times!!!!  "Ahhh guys, lets go till 10:00 tonight"   LOL.........B.D. 
1. I would like to see the fish cooperate more.......  
2. I agree about the sportsmanship. We are all in this for fun and if you
do this for the money, probably should not be fishing a "weekend warrior
club.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that the thing that makes most any tournament good , is the anglers that fish it . I have a very great group of guys that would go out of their way to help me out . They respect one anouther also due to the fact that they know the rules will be inforced if they do something wrong . One of the most important thing for a director to do is get as much feedback from the guys as you can , no matter if its bad . It will only help you run a better tournament .


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

All money winners must accurately describe pattern, (baits and location).


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

so the next tournament the guys you tell this to can be sitting on your spot, using the same lure you did to win?


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Only if they beat you to it. Hahahahaha. 
Seriously, one wouldn't have to give the precise location. That's not what I meant by pattern. I should have specified location type. For example, one could say they caught the fish on white and black jigs fishing stumps in 10 fow. This would give the pattern without coughing up the precise location.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

I might also add, permit motor trolling. Bass tournies supposedly have the best fishers competing. This is not true unless motor trollers are not excluded.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Esox- check out the lado results from the past five years! 

Every tournament, I interview the top 6 teams and press them with specifics in order to help educate the other anglers. 

Just yesterday at the summer open the winner clearly outlined every aspect of their angling right down to the specific spot, how they caught em, when they caught em etc.

It has had a very positive impact on the tournament group as opposed to an "overharvest" of fish on the winning spot.

...Trolling is for beer drinkers though!  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Nip, I was there yesterday. First tourney. Good time. Caught one legal fish and released it when I saw what others had back at the ramp. Stayed for the weigh-in and thought it was all over but the shoutin' when others started to take out.
Pard got the truck and we were outta there. Gotta pay closer attention next time.
You run a clean show and maintain law and order. Noticed a dead bass that another fisher had while it was in the bag before your staff examined the bags, (the fisher was standing in the weigh-in line). Your man noticed it right off while qualifying that bag for weigh. Good show. Want to do it again next season. Gotta go solo though, Pard's had enough.

Ever wonder why trolling is illegal? Early in the days of B.A.S.S., Scott complained to Buck Perry that the Spoonpluggers were winning all the events, (didn't say whether the Spoonpluggers were drunk or not), and asked how to prevent this. Perry said, outlaw trolling. Scott did. The rest is history. 
So far as drinkin'/drunk while trollin'? That only works when walleye fishing as this largely entails semi-aimless wandering around in water deep enough not to get snagged. Fish this way alot. It works good enough for walleye and allthough drink little, (these days), could do so drunk. Don't usually catch bass. Usually need to stay tighter to contours and cover to catch bass. Try Spoonplugging sometime and afterwards "trolling is for beer drinkers" may be modified to "drifting", (which is allowed in your events), "is for beer drinkers".


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lololol - I love it esox! Maybe I should try that for 2006 and see!!!

Buck Perry is one of my heros and I indeed learned much from his materials on spoonpluggn', especially at lado where the big fish are nomadic! 

I think I might put a whoopn' on him though with the bigstick in the spring- he forgot the 6" water rule... "theres always big fish in 6" of water"

He is the structure guru- I wonder if he drinks!?

Spoonpluggn may just be allowed next year, that would be interesting!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey esox- here's a sad note on our previous Buck discussion....

http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?id=1463

Nip


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Sad indeed. I'd posted his passing a while back here and at WC. I also noticed that his obit was in the New York Times and Time magazine. 
Btw, I believe that allowing trolling in your events would break new ground and may actually increase participation. It would be a courageous decision as it may bring some derisive comments from those who feel that trolling has no place in bass tournies even though they probably couldn't come up with a good explanation why. Tradition has a way of doing that.
As much regard as I have for Clunn, I'd have wagered that a fish-off over a period of say, 30 days, that Clunn would have to pack a lunch in order to keep up with Perry. I might add that Clunn has credited his success to Perry. 
Looking forward to the next series.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I think night fishing tournaments is a great idea! I would think though you would have to select fairly clear water lakes. It's been my experience that they produce better at night, than say, a riverfed resevoir. Might consider some of the upground resevoirs in the state. There's one west of Lima that is pretty big. I know if I was fishing a night tourney; I would be looking for the cleanest water I could find, and shallow fish.


----------

